# APB reloaded display freeze



## bandit5 (May 2, 2008)

I can't play passed 5-10 mins and the display freeze's and the sound sound's diffrent.

Now a lot of people have report's this porblem across a board range of diffrent system configs. But everyone uses's windows 7 64 bit.

But few problems i have

1. the screen flicker's black
2. the mointer fall's asleep
3. the screen freeze's


Now it only happens in APB reloaded no other game. 

Edit ran apb reloaded and it stopped the display again and stopped/crashed at 84 fps.


----------



## Headpred (Aug 16, 2009)

Can you please post your system specs?

Keep in mind the system requirements of APB: Reloaded are as follows

Minimum Requirements:
OS: Windows Vista / Windows 7
CPU: Core 2 Quad Q6600 2.4GHz
RAM: 4 GB
HDD: 15 GB Free
Graphics Card: nVidia GeForce 7800

Recommended Specification:
OS: Windows Windows 7
CPU: Core 2 Quad Q8600 2.6 GHz or better
RAM: 6 GB or more
HDD: 20 GB or more
Graphics Card: GeForce 8600GT or better


----------

